# Sounds of HAlloween - Hallmark 1986



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

This link seems to be working still. It is the top of the page, although the dare is 1989 and not 1986... might be the same one.

MOSTLY GHOSTLY MUSIC SHARING BLAAAHHHGGG!!!: DAY 7 HALLOWEEN COUNTDOWN

(That's Halloweiner's site in case you didn't know.)


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Rapidshare link reposted at bottom of page.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/52255-sounds-halloween-7.html


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That link IS for a 1989 release as pictured on that page. I have the 1986 tape shared *HERE*.


----------

